# New Lymphoma Diagnosis, 9.5 year old Golden



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm so very sorry to hear your news. I'm afraid I'm not going to be much help regards treatment, we have just had the same news about our female golden having lymphoma, still waiting to hear back from the cancer vet to see what options there might be. We are not going down the chemo route because we've been told that our girl is probably not well enough to have it. 

I have read that dogs are better with chemo than people, that's all I know so far though. I'm sure someone will be along to help answer your questions soon. 

Sending you positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear the news about Buddy. We too have been through the cancer diagnosis with our last Golden, also named Buddy. He had it removed the first time, the vet thought it was just a skin blister. We switch vet's shortly after that. Had it removed again and were told it was cancer. We only had two months with him and never had the opportunity to try chemo. Sorry that I don't have any advise on chemo. I am sure that there are people on the boards with more experience, who might be able to help you with your options. You will know in your heart, what is the best option to take. I wish you and Buddy all the best.


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Some on hear have had great results with chemo. In my case Trixie's was to agressive. Its been 4 months and if chemo had been a option I would have definetely tried treatment to give her every fighting chance to still be with me. That being said and to be honest cancer is not a good thing to watch something you love so good to go thru but thats without treatment. Prednisone had bad side effects for Trixie with panting but she never lost her appetite so that was a good thing. One thing I did try was K9 immunity and really believe that helped her to feel a little better. Its kind of expensive but something you might want to look into. Good luck with Buddy!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Buddy. I am glad you found this forum. You will definitely find experience and empathy here regarding darn cancer. Keep us posted.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is so sad, and a really hard decision. Is it T cell? 9 is the hardest age too to try and make a decision. I ended up letting my 9 year old Acadia go without chemo, but she had a terrible prognosis with a different cancer hemangiosarcoma. I am at peace with that, and still think it was the rightest decision in a wrong situation. With lymphoma in a 9 year old, I think I might treat it but not if it was t cell with a poor outcome and a chance the dog would feel sick for weeks from the treatment. I really feel for your decision, as it is not a clear path at all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*



kingbuddy said:


> Hi to all, sorry to see so many posts in this section, but I guess its the reality with our sweet breed.
> 
> We just got back from our honeymoon, and my Mom (who was staying at my house with the dogs) noticed the bumps in his neck. Took him to the vet yesterday and certainly did NOT expect him to close the door, and grab the box of tissues. Sigh.
> 
> ...


I am so very sorry to hear of Buddy's lymphoma diagnosis. Many on this forum have gone through this with their dogs and I hope they will comment.
I will be praying for Buddy and you!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

I would try......


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear of this diagnosis. My wife and I just lost our Red to the same thing. We opted for Chemo as Red showed no other signs but the swollen glands. We did buy some time. I will be praying for your Buddy and for you.


----------

